# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Рождение ребёнка — это убийство?

## SAn

Представьте, что вы выбрасываете человека из окна 18-го этажа. Убиваете ли вы его при этом? Вы даёте ему возможность насладиться полётом. Он сам умрёт, если сильно стукнется о землю. К тому времени, как он умрёт, может пройти много времени: вы даже можете закрыть окно и задёрнуть шторы. 
Или завязываете человека в мешок и кидаете в воду. Не вы убиваете его. Его убивает вода. Причём не сразу — вы как бы и не причём. 
Стреляете в человека из пистолета? Его, возможно, убьёт пуля. Вот пулю пусть и осуждают за убийство. 
И всё же люди склонны осуждать перечисленные выше действия, склонны считать их убийствами. Обычные доводы — человеку не была оставлена возможность выбора, его смерь неминуема, и об этом было известно «убивающему». 
А теперь, представьте, что вы рожаете ребёнка. Он неминуемо умрёт, хотя бы от старости. И вы знаете это. Ситуация усугубляется ещё тем, что от пули, воды, падения ещё есть ничтожный шанс спастись, а от смерти после рождения нет никаких шансов. Хуже то, что ребёнок, в свою очередь, по неосторожности может родить ещё детей, и тогда ваши действия приведут к целой серии смертей (некоторые из них будут, вероятно, мучительными). Рожаете ребёнка в России? А вы уверены, что дети вообще хотят рождаться в России? Может, им лучше будет родиться в Швейцарии или Канаде? Может, они хотят более высокого уровня жизни и продолжительности? Вы уверены, что ваш ребёнок хочет, чтобы именно вы были его родителями? Что он хочет изучать русский язык? 
Рожая ребёнка, вы совершаете убийство. И оправдания таким убийцам я не вижу. 
P.S. У меня родился сын, и я много думаю об этом.
P.P.S. Извините за соседнюю тему с тем же названием. Форуму почему-то не понравился неразрывный пробел перед тире в названии. Не удаляю, чтобы администраторы посмотрели и исправили движок форума.

----------


## Fragen

> Вы уверены, что ваш ребёнок хочет, чтобы именно вы были его родителями? Что он хочет изучать русский язык?

 99,9999(9)%  зависит от родителей. 
лично я счастлив , что родился в России, а не скажем в Китае или Германии. Как бы ни было местами трудно , но я люблю милую Родину.

----------


## oldboy

*SAn*,
я с тобой полностью согласен, что человека убивает не выброс его из окна, а встреча с асфальтом и т.д. И по поводу рождения ребенка я с тобой тоже согласен. Рожая ребенка, человек заведомо обрекает его на смерть. Но!
Ты, почему-то, решил, что смерть - это плохо. Солнце восходит и даёт тебе свет, и ты можешь видеть предметы: реки, пейзажи, людей, цветы, небо, себя, красивых девушек и т.д. Но потом оно заходит и забирает у тебя всё это. Что, по-твоему, было бы лучше: чтобы Солнце никогда не всходило и ты никогда не видел всего этого, или чтобы оно пусть и ненадолго, но всходило и показывало тебе всё это... а потом забирало?   

> А вы уверены, что дети вообще хотят рождаться в России?..

 На мой взгляд, этот вопрос несправедлив, потому что, чтобы чего-то хотеть, нужно знать, что это _что-то_ вообще существует. А ребенок, находясь в утробе матери, не знает ни о Китае, ни о России, ни о каких языках - он вообще ничего не знает о жизни человечества, возможно, он даже не знает, что он сам существует.

----------


## Crocodile

Нет ничего нового под солнцем, и чуть раньше в том же духе высказался Козьма Прутков: "_Первый шаг младенца есть первый шаг к его смерти._"  ::  
Поздравляю тебя с рождением сына! Когда у него начнут резаться зубы, подари ему прорезыватель-крокодил. Вот такой, например: Прорезыватель для зубов Крокодил - в интернет магазине Fisher Price 
P.S. Если ты серьёзно спросил, тогда ответ отрицательный. Смерть - это прекращение жизни. Отказываясь участвовать в создании новой жизни, ты участвуешь в увеличении количества смерти. И наоборот. Расти сына и получай удовольствие от процесса.  ::

----------


## SAn

Чем меньше детей мы родим сегодня — тем меньше людей погибнет в страшных муках во время Великого Конца. 
Но я всё равно хочу второго и третьего...

----------


## Crocodile

До Великого Конца ещё дожить надо.  ::  
А насчёт Швейцарии или Канады.. представь самого себя какие-нибудь жалкие 15 тысяч лет назад. Сидишь с копьём у входа в пещеру ночью - темно, холодно, где-то неподалёку саблезубый тигр рычит. Вчера двое твоих друзей не вернулись с охоты на мамонта - придавило. Но мясо мамонтов принесли, как охотники поели и пошли спать, теперь вон женщины в глубине пещеры делят с криками, каждая хочет накормить своих детей... дети плачут, кто-то не доживёт до рассвета... Сидишь ты и думаешь - ну нафига это всё? Зачем ещё рожать? Хорошо бы родиться лет эдак через 15 тыщ, и чтоб климат был повлажнее и потеплее, и чтобы больных детей вылечили, и чтобы больше не болели тифом и оспой, и чтобы опорожнятся можно будет каждому в отдельной чудо-пещере, и чтобы чудо-ручей сразу всё это смывал к едрене-фене, чтобы кушать можно было без мерзского запаха... И назовём мы такую волшебную чудо-страну как-нибудь вычурно и загадочно, например Российская Федерация..  
Надеюсь, я ответил на твой вопрос.  ::

----------


## Doomer

> P.S. У меня родился сын, и я много думаю об этом.

  радоваться надо что жизнь подарил

----------


## oldboy

> радоваться надо что жизнь подарил

 Так не он подарил, а "природа" при помощи него.

----------


## Ann

An off-topic question: How do you pronounce "го" in "18-го этажа"?  Is this an abbreviation?  Thanks.

----------


## Seraph

I think its the ordinal, восемнадцатый, genitive, восемнадцатого => 18-го.

----------


## Юрка

> Представьте, что вы выбрасываете человека из окна 18-го этажа. Убиваете ли вы его при этом? Вы даёте ему возможность насладиться полётом.

 Что-то я сомневаюсь, что он получит удоволствие от полёта. Скорее всего выпучит глаза, начнёт махать руками и ногами и подумает "сука, он меня выбросил!".  

> Рожаете ребёнка в России? А вы уверены, что дети вообще хотят рождаться в России?

 А Вы проведите опрос среди малявок. Прямо в животиках. Хотел бы я посмотреть, как Вы им будете объяснять такие понятия как "страна", "родиться" и т.д.   

> Вы уверены, что ваш ребёнок хочет, чтобы именно вы были его родителями?

 Тут я совсем не догоняю. Какие могут быть варианты? Мой не у меня родится не может по определению. Тут логическая нестыковка.  

> Рожая ребёнка, вы совершаете убийство.

 А если живым организмом считать не индивидума, а коллектив (народ)? Тогда не рожая, вы совершаете убийство своего народа. 
P.S. Если ваши мысли попадут в улей, то мы никогда больше не узнаем вкус мёда. Пчёлки живут несколько дней. Пчелиная матка не захочет больше "убивать" своих детишек и улью конец.

----------


## Doomer

> Так не он подарил, а "природа" при помощи него.

 вазектомия существует, идеальный вариант в данном случае  ::

----------


## Aurelian

SAn, смею вас известить, что у вас присутствуют психические отклонения. У вас нарушена способность адекватно воспроизводить причино-следственные взаимосвязи, что является скорее всего следствием прогрессирующего коллапса личности. Подбор ситуаций сам по себе говорит о многом, но ситуационный анализ субъективных составляющих - это вообще полный аут. Аватарка тоже вызывает опасения. Вы, по сути - недееспособный человек. Таким вообще нельзя размножаться, ни в России, ни Канаде, ни в Китае. Тут много думать не надо, прыгай в мешок - и в окно - асфальт ждёт тебя. А сына, может, усыновит нормальная семья. Может даже из Америки.

----------


## Yuriy Boyarchenko

Типичный троллинг.

----------


## Eledhwen

Ну и логика — ум за разум заходит.

----------


## pushvv

Aurellian в особенности, а также все остальные. Допустим вы скажете, что благодарны своим родителям за ваше рождение, тогда топикстартер, несомненно, неправ. Но! Скажите, зачем вы живете, счастливы ли вы, обоснуйте. Все просто. При этом я уверен, что 90% не смогут внятно ответить на эти вопросы. (Если вы собираетесь сказать "ради потомства", ответьте, зачем вам потомство\ Все просто, в общем.

----------


## maxmixiv

Всё верно, мне часто хочется кричать: "Мама, роди меня обратно!" И тут уже не до мыслей о потомстве. Какой-то сбой программы...
А от места рождения мало что зависит, на мой взгляд. Больше от генов. Да, вероятность прожить долгую, интересную жизнь в России меньше, но об этом родители не думают НИКОГДА (по моим скромным наблюдениям). Как программа Oracle рапортует в сообщении об ошибке ORA-04091: "table XXXX is mutating, trigger/function may not see it"  :: 
Так существует вся живая природа: меньше мыслей, больше действия.
Есть также мнение, что вкус к жизни и способность твёрдо стоять на ногах сильно зависят от родителей (больше чем от окружающей действительности, во всяком случае): их здоровья,  типа психики, насколько они хотят воспитывать ребёнка, сколько времени готовы уделять воспитанию, на каких принципах будет воспитываться малыш. Что-то вроде этого.

----------


## Aurelian

pushvv, всё очень просто. Я живу исходя из того, что:
1. В этой жизни Я - Положительный Герой. (действительно, если не положительный, то какой?)
2. Положительные должны размножаться. (чтобы было больше положительных) 
3. Если у кого-то есть сомнения в моей положительности, смотри пункт 1.

----------


## Eledhwen

Вы сами выбрали время и место своего рождения рождения, чтобы испытать себя через творчество. У вас всегда есть выбор.
...Как вы отнесетесь к этим словам — ваше дело, но обсуждать это я не собираюсь, т.к. есть только косвенные даказательства.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вы сами выбрали время и место своего рождения рождения, чтобы испытать себя через творчество. У вас всегда есть выбор.

 Есть и другие подобные высказывания. Например: "Коммунизм - есть Советская власть плюс электрификация всей страны."  ::

----------


## pushvv

>>pushvv, всё очень просто. Я живу исходя из того, что:
>>1. В этой жизни Я - Положительный Герой. (действительно, если не положительный, то какой?)
>>2. Положительные должны размножаться. (чтобы было больше положительных) 
>>3. Если у кого-то есть сомнения в моей положительности, смотри пункт 1. 
А вдруг ты например отрицательный герой, а вдруг ты плод чьего -то воображения, а вдруг тебя вообще нет, а на форуме от твоего имени пишу я, когда переем галюциногенных кактусов. И тут теория немного рушится. Кроме того, жизнь ради размножения довольно сомнительна (потому что 6 млрд - итак перебор). Кроме того потомство положительного героя не обязательно будет положительным, теория снова рушится. Жизнь совершенно бессмысленна и бесполезна и делает большинство людей несчастными. 
>>Вы сами выбрали время и место своего рождения рождения, чтобы испытать себя через творчество. У вас всегда есть выбор.
Я не выбирал, потому что, фактически, я совокупность нейронов, которая получилась в результате деления клеток + куча мяса, которае эти нейроны перемещает в пространстве. Я не хочу испытывать себя через творчество и не понимаю, что это значит. Выбора нет - в конце смерть.

----------


## Crocodile

> Кроме того, жизнь ради размножения довольно сомнительна (потому что 6 млрд - итак перебор). [...] фактически, я совокупность нейронов, которая получилась в результате деления клеток [...]

 Хе-хе. Не жизнь ради разможения, а размножение ради жизни, потому, что жизнь - временный и довольно краткосрочный процесс. Сложный организм типа pushvv - это не совсем "совокупность нейронов", а форма симбиоза простейших организмов. Соответственно, жизнь pushvv - это такая форма существования простейших организмов, при которой каждый из организмов рождается в результате размножения его "родителей". Например, когда порез на пальце заново закрывается кожей - это означает последовательное рождение и смерть десятков миллионов разных живых существ. Но, даже если никакого пореза нет, всё равно все организмы обновляются, примерно раз в семь лет человек уже практически состоит из другого тела. И всё это для того, чтобы процесс жизни мог повториться на уровне макроорганизмов. Смерть - это неизбежная часть жизни, а общая жизнь поддерживается только размножением. Мы - это наши клетки. Их размножение - наша жизнь. Дети - это мы сами. Наше размножение - это их жизнь. Мы - это наши родители и их жизнь. Рождение детей - наша жизнь, нерождение детей - наша смерть. Те организмы, у кого эта простая логика в ДНК была ослаблена по каким-то причинам, умерли. А поскольку правда всегда относительна, уже нет на свете того, кто мог бы сказать, что такие организмы были правы. Кто жив, тот и прав. Dixi.

----------


## Eledhwen

Приглашаю вас изучить физику и метафизику по этому вопросу. А так же волновую генетику. Выводы пусть каждый делает сам.

----------


## Crocodile

> Приглашаю вас изучить физику и метафизику по этому вопросу. А так же волновую генетику. Выводы пусть каждый делает сам.

 Круто. Даже физика по этому вопросу - дело, прямо скажем, слабоизученное. Метафизика же по этому вопросу существует уже, эдак, два с половиной миллиона лет, но каждые последние сотни лет кардинально меняется. А волновая генетика - это, как известно, ненаучная теория требующая эксперементальной проверки. Тот, кто сможет принять подобное предложение и изучить всё вышеуказанное - это, мягко скажем, неординарный человек. Выводы пусть каждый делает сам.  ::

----------


## pushvv

Crocodile, вы считаете, что клетка - это микроорганизм? Типа бактерии? Это абсурд. Примерно такой же абсурдный, как теория волнового генома. 
>>"Дети - это мы сами" - нет, это мнение ошибочно. Вы считаете, что человечество это один большой организм и не понимаете всю глупость этого суждения? Люди на протяжении всей своей истории убивают другу друга, как-то не похоже на один организм. Или, быть может, у вас есть что-то общее с маньяками-психопатами, расчленяющими старух? 
>>Кто жив, тот и прав
Скажите это, например, узникам, военнопленным, людям в пыточных камерах..
>>Наше размножение - это их жизнь. 
Вам же как раз пытаются объяснить, что единственным смыслом жизни является смерть. Как сказал св. Григорий Нисский, «человек же есть малое скоропреходящее зловоние». Вы, производя на свет потомство, обрекаете его на полвека страданий, проблем. размышлений о том, где взять деньги, на поиск любимой женщины, которая в итоге уйдет к другому, на борьбу, апатию, депрессию, мимолетные радости, и, в итоге, одиночество, которое плавно перейдет в смерть, совершенно бессмысленную и нелепую.

----------


## it-ogo

Мы фсе умремъ.

----------


## Aurelian

> >>
> Я не выбирал, потому что, фактически, я совокупность нейронов, которая получилась в результате деления клеток + куча мяса, которае эти нейроны перемещает в пространстве.

 Молодой человек, мы сейчас живём в такое время, когда даже "совокупности нейронов + куче мяса" всегда можно что-то выгодно продать.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Crocodile*, не спорю, что слабоизученное. Поэтому на удаленной границе знаний, приходится лишь предпологать. Тут я привожу аналогию с матрешкой, когда за пределами маленькой матрешки есть еще одна, о которой известно очень немногое.
Но совсем не обязательно недоказанное — ложь. А в обществе между этими понятиями ошибочно ставят знак равенства. 
Лично я в случайности не верю — слишком их много.

----------


## Crocodile

> Crocodile, вы считаете, что клетка - это микроорганизм? Типа бактерии? Это абсурд. Примерно такой же абсурдный, как теория волнового генома.

 Ладно, не будем спорить по терминам, а то мы дойдём до философских определений жизни и сознания и там застрянем.  ::    

> >>"Дети - это мы сами" - нет, это мнение ошибочно. Вы считаете, что человечество это один большой организм и не понимаете всю глупость этого суждения? Люди на протяжении всей своей истории убивают другу друга, как-то не похоже на один организм. Или, быть может, у вас есть что-то общее с маньяками-психопатами, расчленяющими старух?

 Тут я не очень понял про старух. Я считаю, что относительно понятий жизни и смерти, вся биосфера - это в некоем роде большой организм, который является самоорганизующейся автокаталитической системой.    

> >>Кто жив, тот и прав
> Скажите это, например, узникам, военнопленным, людям в пыточных камерах..

 Угу. Старый довод. Ответ в том, что в биосфере жизнь одних организмов очень часто предполагает смерть других. Трофическая цепь, однако.. И у всех своя генетическая правда. Те, кто съел правее тех, кого съели, а тот, кто умер от голода не съев кого-то другого, неправее того, кто сумел быстро убежать. Так, что ничего особенно нового узники, военнопленные и клиенты пыточных камер в данном контексте к урокам жизни добавить не могут.     

> >>Наше размножение - это их жизнь. 
> Вам же как раз пытаются объяснить, что единственным смыслом жизни является смерть. Как сказал св. Григорий Нисский, «человек же есть малое скоропреходящее зловоние». Вы, производя на свет потомство, обрекаете его на полвека страданий, проблем. размышлений о том, где взять деньги, на поиск любимой женщины, которая в итоге уйдет к другому, на борьбу, апатию, депрессию, мимолетные радости, и, в итоге, одиночество, которое плавно перейдет в смерть, совершенно бессмысленную и нелепую.

 Ничего не имею лично против св. Григория Нисского, но задачи идеологии, которую он разделял, не совпадают с моими. К тому же, в твоём высказывании чрезвычайно вольно используется несколько неоднозначных философских понятий таких, как например, страдание.

----------


## Crocodile

> *Crocodile*, не спорю, что слабоизученное. Поэтому на удаленной границе знаний, приходится лишь предпологать. Тут я привожу аналогию с матрешкой, когда за пределами маленькой матрешки есть еще одна, о которой известно очень немногое.
> Но совсем не обязательно недоказанное — ложь. А в обществе между этими понятиями ошибочно ставят знак равенства.

 В принципе, ничего не имею против. Вполне могут появиться новые данные и новые эксперементальные методы, которые покажут воспроизводимость и предсказуемость результата. Что касается общества, то и ты должен это общество понять: в исторической перспективе намного было больше спекуляций, ошибочность которых была позднее доказана, чем тех, которые оказались истинными. Поэтому, в данном случае действует презумпция виновности и это вполне оправдано. Согласись.

----------


## pushvv

>>Ответ в том, что в биосфере жизнь одних организмов очень часто предполагает смерть других.
Так вы определитесь, один организм или, все таки, разные? Вы как-то ловко жонглируете понятиями, подменяете одно другим, переходите с темы на тем. Нехорошо.
Вы таки не знаете, что такое страдание? https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...HqHV4gSK6oHQBA

----------


## Eledhwen

Я думаю, что презумпция невиновности имеет приоритет. Иначе во что тогда превратится жизнь. Кошмар!

----------


## pushvv

Тогда я смогу предположить, что земля плоская, и мне не надо будет это доказывать - это примут на веру. Несомненно такой подход существенно лучше.

----------


## Crocodile

> >>Ответ в том, что в биосфере жизнь одних организмов очень часто предполагает смерть других.
> Так вы определитесь, один организм или, все таки, разные? Вы как-то ловко жонглируете понятиями, подменяете одно другим, переходите с темы на тем. Нехорошо.

 pushvv, уважаемый, не обижайся. Возможно, твоя позиция очень продумана тобой и от этого такое неприятие, так что извини если задел. Возможно меня можно упрекнуть в "жонглировании понятиями", но это происходит потому, что любое мало-мальски серьёзное обсуждение сначала предполагает определение понятий, а в наших обсуждениях этот момент проходит, никогда не начавшись. Процессы жизнедеятельности одного организма предполагают смерть одних из его составляющих и жизнь других. Твой взгляд на понятие "жизнь" предполагает некую линейность: родился -> выживал -> умер (и на этом всё закончилось), а я предлагаю воспринимать "жизнь" как более общее понятие, и рассматривать свою собственную "жизнь" лишь, как часть некоей целой "жизни", происходящей без нашего контроля, а потому не могущем вызывать беспокойства. 
"Пожонглирую" кардинально. В сухом остатке, я призываю любить жизнь и спокойно принимать смерть как неизбежную часть жизни, оптимистично предполагать, что количество ваших лично приятных впечатлений превысит количество неприятных, конструктивно подходить к неприятным впечатлением как к неизбежным внешним импульсам, необходимым для самообучения и не обманываться мыслью, что сиюминутные приятные или неприятные впечатления будут продолжаться всю жизнь. Что из этого подтвердится практикой можно только гадать, но это никоим образом от нас не зависит. С нашей колокольни, тот, кто увеличивает свою жизнь (т.е. производит новую жизнь, связанную с собой) прав, а тот, кто не производит - неправ. И вот почему.  
Допустим, что "жизнь человека одно лишь страдание". Возможно ли такое? Возможно. Но, обычно это не так. Даже среди страданий можно найти какие-то удовольствия. Рассмотрим твои примеры. Заключённые и военнопленные имеют и позитив помимо негатива. И тот скупой позитив воспринимается зачастую острее, чем аналогичный позитив на свободе. А вот негатив, наоборот, притупляется и становится обыденностью. С пытками намного сложнее, ведь цель пыток в том и заключается, чтобы уничтожить личность. А если нет личности, тогда и понятие "выбор" уже формально не стоит. Стоит лишь вопрос как убрать сиюминутную боль, а больше ничего в мире не существует.  
Итак, рождаем ли мы своих детей "на муки" или "на счастье"? Сознательный ли это выбор? Я утверждаю, что это не может быть сознательным выбором, т.к. сознательный выбор предполагает некую полноту информации, а её нет. Допустим, от человека ушла любимая жена, почему же подобный негатив должен случиться с его сыном? А вдруг это как раз сын уйдёт от своей нелюбимой жены к другой любимой женщине и будет счастлив? Два с половиной миллиона лет человечество постоянно недоедало и лишь в 21-м веке вдруг остро стала проблема ожирения! Бывает же такое.. Кто бы мог подумать? А ведь кто-то не рождал детей, имея в виду, что и они и их внуки будут голодать таже, как когда-то и их (пра)родитель. Ну, и кто этот (пра)родитель после этого? Правильный ответ - идиот.

----------


## Eledhwen

*pushvv*, не тролли — доставать начинаешь.

----------


## pushvv

Эледвен, не тупи, включи мозг, используй логику, доставать начинаешь =)

----------


## Aurelian

Если исходить из реальности, в которой живет сегодняшняя молодежь, то действительно отпадает желание и размножаться и жить. Весь этот офисно-мегаполисный антураж реально немного давит на психику. С девушками, опять же, не познакомишься просто так на остановке или в библиотеке, как раньше. Все похожи на каких-то биороботов. Плодить и дальше таких же "граждан-налогоплательщиков" за свои деньги государству нахаляву действительно не имеет смысла. Но этот сбой происходит из-за того, что люди одним из наиважнейших приоритетов своей жизни ставят принцип РАБОТАТЬ. Но если поставить во главу угла принцип НЕ РАБОТАТЬ, то все автоматически станет на свои места. Тогда вы моментально наплодите кучу себе подобных генетических конфигураций (чтобы компенсировать возросшую смертность этих же самых конфигураций), а сами будете на свежем воздухе бегать с калашом в руках и, как бы поточнее выразить, э.. острее ощущать вкус жизни. Умрете вы также бессмысленно и нелепо, но зато молодым и здоровым, а не дряхлым стариком.

----------


## pushvv

Крокодил, в твоих словах есть смысл, но ответа на вопрос о смысле существования я так и не увидел, для чего ты живешь?
далее,
>>Даже среди страданий можно найти какие-то удовольствия
Я ж и говорю - мимолетные радости.
>>Стоит лишь вопрос как убрать сиюминутную боль, а больше ничего в мире не существует. 
Это если пытки оказались успешными, а личность оказалась не очень. Давай уйдем от пыток и взглянем, например, на больных саркомой или лейкемией (что больше нравится).
>>Ну, и кто этот (пра)родитель после этого? Правильный ответ - идиот.
Ну естественно идиот. Умны реднеки, которые плодятся как крысы, малолетки, которые рожают в 14, ...

----------


## Eledhwen

С мозгами у меня всё в порядке. Просто кончай доводить информацию, расходящуюся с твоими убеждениями, до абсурда с _негативным_ оттенком или даже _пафосным сарказмом_. Неприятно, если ты не в курсе. А то я тоже словесные кружева вязать умею.
А по теме я всё сказал.

----------


## pushvv

Эледвен, у нас тут идет дискуссия, а не лекция (чтобы тебе было понятнее, я не довожу до кого-то информацию, я высказываю определенную точку зрения, а мои оппоненты соглашаются с ней или не соглашаются). А говорить мне с "пафосным сарказмом" или не говорить, это исключительно мое дело, равно как и доводить свою точку зрения до злобного абсурда. Не вам меня учить, уважаемый.

----------


## Crocodile

> Крокодил, в твоих словах есть смысл, но ответа на вопрос о смысле существования я так и не увидел, для чего ты живешь?

 Я, видимо, чего-то пропустил. Каким образом от вопроса рожать детей или не рожать мы перешли на смысл существования?  ::  Но, девушку из себя строить не буду, и сразу скажу своё предположение на этот счёт. Вероятно, смысл жизни не один, а несколько. Очевидно, что смысл жизни не может быть в её прекращении, поэтому один из смыслов жизни скорее всего в её продолжении. Получать побольше позитива и поменьше негатива - это способ или стиль жизни, и смыслом жизни быть никак не может.     

> >>Даже среди страданий можно найти какие-то удовольствия
> Я ж и говорю - мимолетные радости.

 Побольше хатха-йоги решат все эти вопросы. Нет ни радости не страданий.  ::     

> >>Стоит лишь вопрос как убрать сиюминутную боль, а больше ничего в мире не существует. 
> Это если пытки оказались успешными, а личность оказалась не очень. Давай уйдем от пыток и взглянем, например, на больных саркомой или лейкемией (что больше нравится).

 Ну, да. Классический пример с болезнью. Что я могу сказать? Таки плохо. Вопрос в том, к чему человек привык. Если к комфортной и спокойной жизни с мелкими неурядицами и уверенностью в завтрашнем дне, тогда это трагедия. Но, разве не было периода комфортной и спокойной жизни? Ведь жизнь - это процесс, не так ли?   

> >>Ну, и кто этот (пра)родитель после этого? Правильный ответ - идиот.
> Ну естественно идиот. Умны реднеки, которые плодятся как крысы, малолетки, которые рожают в 14, ...

 Дык, читай выше. Я сказал, что сознательного выбора нет, т.к. нет достаточно информации для принятия сознательного решения. Решение "иметь или не иметь" - эмоционально и ситуативно. Одним словом - животное решение.

----------


## pushvv

>> Я сказал, что сознательного выбора нет
Контрацепцию еще несколько тысяч лет назад придумали, если мы, конечно, говорим об одном и том же )
>>Но, разве не было периода комфортной и спокойной жизни?
Допустим, не было.
>>Нет ни радости не страданий.
Ну да, ничего нет. есть такая мысль, что все люди это воплощения одного большого "вселенского разума" (или бога, неважно, как называть), то есть он как бы спит и видит сон, что он - это много маленьких людей и с ними со всеми что-то происходит. И вот если удается понять, что ты часть сна, тогда ты перестаешь жить в этом сне, начинаешь осознавать свою единую сущность (нирвана, рай...),  иначе живешь еще раз, и еще раз и так далее, пока не поймешь (сансара, ад ...). Но и здесь перерождение выглядит довольно непривлекательно.
>>один из смыслов жизни скорее всего в её продолжении
мне ж вот и интересно, для чего?

----------


## Crocodile

> >> Я сказал, что сознательного выбора нет
> Контрацепцию еще несколько тысяч лет назад придумали, если мы, конечно, говорим об одном и том же )

 Если бы ты был на моём месте, ты бы ответил что-то типа: "Удивительно, как же мы прожили все эти несколько тысяч лет."  ::    

> >>Но, разве не было периода комфортной и спокойной жизни?
> Допустим, не было.

 Таки плохо. А в чём практический вопрос? Вот, скажем, диагностировали человека ужасным диагнозом. У него теперь дилемма заводить ребёнка или нет?    

> Но и здесь перерождение выглядит довольно непривлекательно.

 А что мы знаем о рождении? Тайна сия настолько велика есмь, что различные спекуляции гуляют по головам чуть реже, чем всегда. Хочешь, давай на пару ещё одну спекуляцию придумаем. Привлекательную. Чем мы хуже?     

> >>один из смыслов жизни скорее всего в её продолжении
> мне ж вот и интересно, для чего?

 Сущай, какой настырный, вах! Ты хочешь, чтобы я тут на форуме, вот так, на коленке придумал бы тебе ответ? Как насчёт созерцания собственного пупа? А потом и нам расскажи..  ::

----------


## Eledhwen

А вот если ты не перестанешь хамить, то будешь тут сам с собой разговаривать. *Crocodile* пока терпит, но и у него терпение на пределе.

----------


## pushvv

>>А что мы знаем о рождении? Тайна сия настолько велика есмь, что различные спекуляции гуляют по головам чуть реже, чем всегда. Хочешь, давай на пару ещё одну спекуляцию придумаем. Привлекательную. Чем мы хуже? 
То есть мировые религии мы теперь называем спекуляциями?
>>Таки плохо. А в чём практический вопрос?
Ты же сам говорил, что если живешь - значит прав. Вот я тебе и показываю, что это, в общем не так.
>>Сущай, какой настырный, вах! Ты хочешь, чтобы я тут на форуме, вот так, на коленке придумал бы тебе ответ? Как насчёт созерцания собственного пупа? А потом и нам расскажи..
Вот я о чем и говорю. Никто не знает зачем он должен жить, зачем он должен размножаться...

----------


## Crocodile

Я очень терпеливый. Съел одного жирафа в неделю, и можно спокойно лежать на берегу. Или плавать как бревно. Пушвв, я как только что-нибудь новое о смысле жизни узнаю, так сразу к тебе. Не беспокойся!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> >>А что мы знаем о рождении? Тайна сия настолько велика есмь, что различные спекуляции гуляют по головам чуть реже, чем всегда. Хочешь, давай на пару ещё одну спекуляцию придумаем. Привлекательную. Чем мы хуже? 
> То есть мировые религии мы теперь называем спекуляциями?

 Честно? Да, именно так и называем. А мировые они именно потому, что беспокоились больше об умножении своей сущности и об отрицании сущностей конкурирующих. Ты вот сам вспомнил св. Григория Нисского, а чем он знаменит? Насколько я помню, своей бескомпромиссной борьбой с арианством. А победило бы арианство, так никто бы и не вспомнил мнение товарища святого о человеке, как о "малом скоропреходящем зловонии" ибо и святым он бы не был. А был бы врагом веры. Мировой.   

> >>Таки плохо. А в чём практический вопрос?
> Ты же сам говорил, что если живешь - значит прав. Вот я тебе и показываю, что это, в общем не так.

 Вот тут, пожалуйста, поподробнее, а то я в затруднении. Тот, кого диагностировали он прав или не прав? Или сначала он был прав, а после диагноза неправ? Всё-таки, делай скидку, на то, что говоришь с рептилией.   

> >>Сущай, какой настырный, вах! Ты хочешь, чтобы я тут на форуме, вот так, на коленке придумал бы тебе ответ? Как насчёт созерцания собственного пупа? А потом и нам расскажи..
> Вот я о чем и говорю. Никто не знает зачем он должен жить, зачем он должен размножаться...

 Ты считаешь, что жить и размножаться стоит только ради великой цели? Ну допустим. А если она есть, но просто пока неизвестна?

----------


## Eledhwen

А ты думал — я собираюсь реагировать на каждую твою пустозвонную реплику?
Уже на двух страницах из трех тобой просто насрано в комментариях — больше абсолютно ничего! Ты заявлял о великой дискуссии здесь, а сам превратил её в пустопорожнюю полемику. Цепляясь к каждому слову, сыпя оскорблениями и вставляя хулительные словечки, ты так пытаешься найти истину? Ну-ну...
Раз ты напрочь глух к каким-либо доводам, и хочешь чтобы твое слово всегда было последним — какой тебе смысл о чём-то рассуждать? Ведь у тебя уже есть своя истина в последней инстанции.  _Априори, вот такая, с какой бы ты стороны не находился:_  
Ну нафига козе боян, если она и так уже веселая (к тому же с бутылкой водки)?

----------


## sperk

> Рожая ребёнка, вы совершаете убийство.

 Рассуждая в том же духе, не вы совершаете убийство а ваше тело.

----------


## Aurelian

> Рассуждая в том же духе, не вы совершаете убийство а ваше тело.

 Причём не всё тело, а только его самостоятельная часть, прошу заметить.

----------


## it-ogo

А если затроллить кого-то на форуме насмерть - это убийство совершит тело, или душа?

----------


## pushvv

>>А ты думал — я собираюсь реагировать на каждую твою пустозвонную реплику?
Я очень надеялся, что ты не будешь этого делать, поскольку ты не способен поддерживать осмысленный диалог (по-крайней мере дважды я в этом убедился). Я тебе говорю еще раз, не тебе меня учить. Если тебе нечего сказать по теме, будь добр - молчи. Если собираешься что-то сказать, прежде подумай. Посмотри на свои посты в этой теме. Сначала ты предлагаешь нам изучить абсурдную теорию, потом, не подумав, говоришь о презумпции, потом пытаешься заткнуть меня, потом учишь, как мне говорить, потом говоришь, что я хамлю, и в итоге вываливаешь какой-то непонятный пост про веселую козу с бутылкой водки =).

----------


## Aurelian

pushvv, ты можешь себе придумать сколько угодно религий типа "вселенского разума", но это не меняет суть жизни, которая состоит в борьбе за выживание. Жизнь - это борьба, а твои рассуждения - это отказ от этой борьбы. Активные особи, как правило, не задаются такими философскими вопросами, а сношаются только для того, чтобы реализовать свой инстинкт. По сути каждая особь (как результат эволюционного отбора) есть абсолютно эгоистичное создание. Если смотреть в корень, то даже ты в этом обсуждении преследуешь сугубо личные эгоистичные цели как то, построить здесь из себя "умного", что возможно повысит твое преимущество перед другими "хоть в чём-то". Вот ты переживаешь о чьих-то страданиях, хотя дальнейшее исследование (в рамках классического психоанализа) доказывает, что это всего лишь моральные надстройки над сознанием, которые формируют и усиленно эксплуатируют такую психо-конструкцию как "совесть" и сопутствующее ей "чувство вины". На самом деле же каждой здоровой особи абсолютно похер на страдания других особей, а также и на самих особей, которые есть, были до него и будут после него. А насчёт убийств, то если тебе посчитать все блага, которые ты получил за счёт них (включая даже то, что "на простыни засохло"), то, поверь мне, ты будешь хуже Гитлера.

----------


## pushvv

Вот и получается, что все вокруг - это что-то лишнее, получение новых знаний, научные исследования, экология, гуманность, религия... Единственное, что надо - реализовать инстинкт. Бороться за выживание.
А если смотреть в корень - моя цель немного развлечься. А по поводу убийств, благ и того, что на простыне, мысль не совсем ясна.

----------


## Eledhwen

> _А если смотреть в корень — моя цель немного развлечься._
Вот мы и выяснили твои истинные мотивы. К тому же ты, вдобавок, и не отрицаешь свою неречистость и косноязычие. Так о каком тогда осмысленном диалоге идет речь? Хватит перекладывать с больной головы на здоровую. У тебя ведь, крому всего прочего:
> _Вот и получается, что все вокруг — это что-то лишнее, получение новых знаний, научные исследования, экология, гуманность, религия..._ 
> _А по поводу убийств, благ и того, что на простыне, мысль не совсем ясна._
Что и требовалось доказать, хотя тебе тут две страницы распинались — рассказывали. 
> _...непонятный пост про веселую козу с бутылкой водки._
Так мозгами-то пошевели уже, наконец. Сам! Может быть дойдет. 
Всё, школоло, ты окончательно засыпался. Да ты и не знаешь зачем тебе жить на белом свете — бедняга.

----------


## Lampada

Тема медленно, но верно перетекла в личностную перебранку.  Пора закрывать?

----------


## pushvv

>>Вот мы и выяснили твои истинные мотивы.
А я и не скрывал. то, что до тебя это долго доходит - неудивительно.
>>К тому же ты, вдобавок, и не отрицаешь свою неречистость и косноязычие
Чочо? Оо
>>Так о каком тогда осмысленном диалоге идет речь? 
Я бы тебе объяснил, но ты скудоумен.
>>У тебя ведь, крому всего прочего:
Кроме.
Не лезь, когда взрослые разговаривают =) 
>>Что и требовалось доказать, хотя тебе тут две страницы распинались — рассказывали.
Что требовалось доказать? Что мысль не совсем ясна? Ты сам себя понимаешь? 
>>Так мозгами-то пошевели уже, наконец. Сам! Может быть дойдет.
Мне не хочется разгадывать загадки твоего больного мозга. 
>>Всё, школоло, ты окончательно засыпался. Да ты и не знаешь зачем тебе жить на белом свете — бедняга.
Это не ты ли мне говорил, что бы я не хамил? )

----------


## maxmixiv

> Тема медленно, но верно перетекла в личностную перебранку.  Пора закрывать?

 Возможно, товарищ до сих пор "отмечает" 8 Марта?

----------


## Eledhwen

> _А я и не скрывал. то, что до тебя это долго доходит - неудивительно._
А сколько было громких слов и заверений в собственной учености (как и сейчас). Голословное пероскрёбство. 
> _Чочо? Оо_
Вот, например: >> _А по поводу убийств, благ и того, что на простыне, мысль не совсем ясна._ А тебе уже на двух страницах пытались всё объяснить по теме. По этой же причине не тебе говорить о моем, якобы, скудоумии.
Так тебе что, опять всё разжевать и в рот положить? А зачем *у тебя* голова — стены здравого смысла пробивать? Смотри — в психушку от правим как аутиста, да еще и зависимого от компьютера. 
> _Это не ты ли мне говорил, что бы я не хамил?_
Это всё эмоции. А где аргументы? В комментариях ты противоречишь сам себе, зачем жить — не знаешь. Поэтому и засыпался. Кризис переходного возраста, наверное.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Lampada*, закрывай, конечно.
Я сам себя не понимаю: поддался на провокацию... *pushvv* — в игнор.

----------


## pushvv

1. отправим пишется слитно, 
2. Как ты сюда аутизм приплел?
3. "А сколько было громких слов и заверений в собственной учености" - где это я себя называл ученым?
4. "Вот, например:" - причем тут "неречистость и косноязычие"?
5. "да еще и зависимого от компьютера." - у вас какая-то попаболь на почве разного рода зависимостей, хотя это было ожидаемо 
6. "Это всё эмоции. А где аргументы? В комментариях ты противоречишь сам себе, зачем жить — не знаешь. Поэтому и засыпался. Кризис переходного возраста, наверное." - Где эмоции? ты хамишь, при этом говоришь, что хамлю я, а не ты. Каким образом я противоречу сам себе? Допустим, я не знаю, зачем жить, так никто не знает, как я уже показал. 
И да, не ты темы открывал, не тебе их закрывать. Нашелся человек-нравственность =)

----------


## Aurelian

Каждый раз убеждаюсь: нормальный - только я.

----------


## pushvv

нафиг нормальность XD

----------


## Crocodile

> А если затроллить кого-то на форуме насмерть - это убийство совершит тело, или душа?

 Это сделает аватар. Так, что уххходиии, чужжезземмеееецц!  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Пора отвлечься...   

> Каждый раз убеждаюсь: нормальный - только я.

 Игорь Иртеньев | * * * 
Ну и по теме: Игорь Иртеньев | * * *

----------

